# quota info over nfs [solved]

## sobers_2002

hi

i have set quotas on a machine, which is being exported over nfs to other machines. Now how do i send the quota info to other machines??? i have quota and nfs-utils installed on all of them.

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## jjasghar

i found a great howto on quotas online, i forget where but i got this out of it.  Yes it's cryptic but if you put it on the exporting machine you should be fine.

```

---- setting up quotas ------

Two types of limits can be set. 

   soft = specifes the maximum amount of disk usage a quota user is allowed

          to have

   hard = specifes the absolute limit on the disk usage a user can have

          they CAN NOT go beyond it.

          

Setting up quotas

   in the /etc/fstab

      /dev/fd0  /home/foo/mnt auto    rw,noauto,user,usrquota 0 0

      --- and/or ---

      /dev/hda5 /home     ext2    defaults,usrquota,grpquota 1 2

   also add to each root filesystem a user.quota and/or group.quota

      touch /mnt/aquota.user

      touch /home/aquota.user

      touch /home/aquota.group 

      chmod 600  /mnt/aquota.user 

      chmod 600  /home/aquota.user 

      chmod 600  /home/aquota.group

   

Checking quota

   - quotacheck -v foo

Enable quota

   - quotaon -av

Customize disk quota 

   - edquota -u *user*

   - edquota -g *user*

   - edquota -t 

---------------

```

[/code]

----------

## sobers_2002

that's just how quota implementation is done.

i want the info to be available over nfs. for eg if a user types quota on a remote machine he should get the info.

what happens atm is this:

```
quota 

quota: Error while getting quota from server:/home for 65546: Connection refused

Disk quotas for user xyz (uid 65546): none

```

----------

## sobers_2002

quotad wasn't running on the server. Problem solved.

thanks

Saurabh

----------

